# Develop module gone!



## photo doug (Jul 5, 2013)

During editing my develop module dissapeared. I still have the other; tone curves, HSL/Color/B&W, split toning, detail, etc.  I tried preferences but don't see where I can reset.  Any ideas?

Thanks.

Doug


----------



## photo doug (Jul 5, 2013)

Never mind. Found the solution in another thread.


----------



## frozenframe (Jul 6, 2013)

photo doug said:


> Never mind. Found the solution in another thread.


What other thread? It would be nice to know this solution in case it happens to me, and others may have the same issue.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jul 6, 2013)

See this post:

http://www.lightroomqueen.com/commu...75-Missing-Panels-Modules&p=133699#post133699


----------

